# Bunk Mattress



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

I have a question for owners with bunks, we purchased a leftover 2005 28RSS. The bunk mattresses on the top fit from front to back of the bed, but the bottom bunks have about a foot that is not covered by the mattress, is this normal the salesman told me that it is the way they come through. It gives kids space for their stuff. I think the mattress should cover the entire bunk.

Anyone have an opinion on this?
Thanks Darryl


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yep...there is a gap. Different from the 26 RS (all bunks take up all available space).

Randy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ours is short but not a foot. Once the kids throw a duffel bag back there you never notice it. My 6 foot tall son sleeps on the bottom bunk and never said he noticed it being short.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

THe bunks in my 28RSDS do not have any extra space. THe bottom bunks are longer and so are the mattresses.

Jared


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not Yet said:



> THe bunks in my 28RSDS do not have any extra space. THe bottom bunks are longer and so are the mattresses.
> 
> Jared
> [snapback]81477[/snapback]​


Mine 28RSS has no gap either..


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

My guess is someone at some point swapped out the bottom mattresses and you now have four of the shorter top mattresses. Service would never do that trick







. Tops are 74" bottoms 84". My last 26rs had the same bunkhouse and the mattresses fit end to end.

John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Yep...there is a gap. Different from the 26 RS (all bunks take up all available space).
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]81474[/snapback]​


I didn't quite follow your reply Randy but our 26rs has no gap on any bunk.

Bill.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

No gaps here. You must have two of the top bunk mattresses on the lower bunks.


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone, so now my question would be do I ask the dealer again about the bunks ( I already did that once) or look into it with Keystone?

Darryl


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

damar92 said:


> Thanks so much everyone, so now my question would be do I ask the dealer again about the bunks ( I already did that once)Â or look into it with Keystone?
> 
> Â Darryl
> [snapback]81614[/snapback]​


There is no way that is "how they come through." You bought this new from the dealer and I would tell the dealer the mattresses are NOT THE CORRECT MATTRESSES and they MUST be replaced. If he still claims that's how they come through just say, "Fine. Let's go look at a 28 on your lot right now," and watch him squirm. They do not come through with two short mattresses - unless, of course, the tank labeling guy has been moved again.







But they SHOULDN'T come through like that.

My 2 cents.

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I also have my doubts. I think the best people to answer this is all the ownwers of the 28RSS.

Since it has been so busy, most people do not read all the topics. Look at everyone s sig line to try and indentify who has a 28RSS and pm them direct.

John


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Castle Rock Outbackers said:
> 
> 
> > Yep...there is a gap.Â Different from the 26 RS (all bunks take up all available space).
> ...


Right, that is what I was saying...no gap on the 26 RS. I have seen gaps on 28 models.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Our 28RS-DS has full length mattresses in all bunks (no gaps). I tend to agree with the notion that you ended up with four top bunk matresses.

The Keystone website even lists two different size bunks (74" above / 84" below). If the short mattresses on the bottom were intentional, I doubt they would have listed it that way.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Our 28RS-DS has full length mattresses in all bunks (no gaps). I tend to agree with the notion that you ended up with four top bunk matresses.
> 
> The Keystone website even lists two different size bunks (74" above / 84" below). If the short mattresses on the bottom were intentional, I doubt they would have listed it that way.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for all the help, I'm going to go call the dealer right now. 
Darryl


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I was told by the dealer and Keystone that the 28RSS models have all 4 mattresses the same length. I got tired of arguing, so I just got an extra piece of foam and put it on the lower bunks. my 6'3" son says it works fine. I still don't like it.









If anyone gets Keystone to cough up 2 longer mattresses, I'd like to know about it.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

They installed the wrong pads. There are larger for the top and smaller for the bottom, on a 26RS at least. Likely the same with others I suspect. The pad should cover the whole bunk.


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

7heaven said:


> I was told by the dealer and Keystone that the 28RSS models have all 4 mattresses the same length. I got tired of arguing, so I just got an extra piece of foam and put it on the lower bunks. my 6'3" son says it works fine. I still don't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just got told the same thing, I called Keystone, and they said that the mattresses all come the same length. I don't know if I will bother with the dealer.
Darryl


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is a pictures of my 28RSS...with the bottom mattress the correct size.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's how our 26 is, mattress are really snug on all the bunks

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Here is a pictures of my 28RSS...with the bottom mattress the correct size.


Mine are similar to yours and I said mine are short on the bottom by a few inches but your picture shows why. The front cap starts to turn back under. So the bottom of the mattress is against the wall but the top of the mattress is maybe 4 - 5 inches short.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The 2 bunks in ours are the same.......and they fit pretty snug.

Steve


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

Have the same year model that you do and ours cover the full lenght of the bunk.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Oh well, at least my gray and black tanks are labeled correctly...


----------

